# New "Green Knight" Film



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 13, 2020)

Of possible interest to Tolkien fans, A24 has released a trailer for the May 2020 movie:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 14, 2020)

You beat me to this. I was just reading about this the other day because I had watched one of the other director (David Lowry)'s other movies, A Ghost Story, on Netflix when I saw he was doing The Green Knight next. Definitely looks interesting!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't think I've seen any of his films, but he seems to have a lot of fans.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 14, 2020)

Well A Ghost Story was an interesting movie. It was a drama, not a horror story, about a guy who dies and how his ghost deals with it after death. It was odd but very interesting and I'd recommend it if you want something different on Netflix.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't have Netflix, but I'll look for it at yard sales.


----------



## Elthir (Feb 14, 2020)

You can buy Netflix at yard sales now?

I saw the trailer yesterday. I'm gonna groot for this film to be good.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 14, 2020)

_I _am Groot.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 11, 2021)

New trailer dropped for this movie


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 11, 2021)

Definitely looks interesting!

Though I'm not sure I'll be ready to venture into a theater yet.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 11, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Definitely looks interesting!
> 
> Though I'm not sure I'll be ready to venture into a theater yet.



Yeah, I was hoping like the new Dune movie it'd be streaming somewhere as well.


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 11, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> New trailer dropped for this movie


Looks great! This was one of my favourite stories as a kid.

And Dev Patel is very easy on the eyes


----------



## Elthir (May 12, 2021)

A talking fox!

Huzzah 🦊


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 12, 2021)




----------

